

I know JavaScript, should I learn Ruby or Objective-C next? - joelklabo

I am looking for max career advancement as well as max mental growth.
======
geuis
You can easily pickup RoR if you get into a situation where you have to use
the framework.

However, if you're like me and you know javascript well, Objective-C might be
the better choice. I've recently gotten into iOS app development and started
off with using Phonegap. However, I quickly ran into the limitations of
Phonegap and started having to do minor Obj-C modifications to get one of the
apps to do things I needed. This experience has lead me down the path of
deciding to tackle Obj-C, which for me is the better move than learning Ruby.

~~~
joelklabo
Yeah. That's what I think I want to learn but phonegap etc. were making me
feel like maybe it was becoming more obsolete. From what you said, and what I
have heard others say though I think that isn't true. I just want to learn
something that will continue to be relevant for a long time.

